# Bad Byrons Butt Rub?????



## spudfin (Jan 9, 2010)

Good Morning
Anyone ever try Bad Byrons Butt Rub?   Bought some yesterday and giving it a try on chicken today and a pork roast tomorrow.  
Interested in other peoples results with it.
Regards
Spudfin


----------



## carpetride (Jan 9, 2010)

Trying my first today on one butt and the other I used magic dust.  The Byron's tasted a little spicer than I normally do when I stick my finger in it.


----------



## dick bullard (Jan 9, 2010)

Sorry to laugh, but I looked at this post and reply and just had to.......it almost in a wierd sort of way seems like it should be censored! Just joking wich ya of course....!!!

Rick


----------



## fire it up (Jan 9, 2010)

Anyone care to snap a pic of the rub/ingredients list, love to see what's doing with different rubs though most of the time they have a little this and a little that and then "spices"


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 9, 2010)

I have Bad Byrons Butt Rub and have used it on a ham and on some ribs last weekend. It was just OK for me. I won't buy it again because for the price and for just being average in my opinion it just doesn't make sense. It wasn't to spicy for me it was too salty I like a more sweet rub. But on the other hand my wife liked the Byrons on the ribs I did. I guess its all about what you like. She isn't a really sweet person. I am planning on using it on one of the next pulled pork butts I do next to see how I like it. I talked my two buddies into buy a jar each and they say its really good on chicken, pork chops, steaks, popcorn and other things that you want a bit of salty flavor. Let us know what you think I was currious to hear what other people had to say about the flavor.


----------



## waysideranch (Jan 9, 2010)

I have used it and was happy with it years ago.  So darn many to choose from.  Whats a guy to do??


----------



## bbq engineer (Jan 9, 2010)

Is it just me...I don't know about putting something on my food with the word "bad" in it.  Maybe not the best idea from a marketing standpoint.  

I would rename it Byron's Amazing Rib Rub or something like that.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 9, 2010)

I sure hope she's not reading over your shoulder


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 9, 2010)

I have some butt rub and I have used it alot and it seems pretty good to. But here you go dave. I know it's hard to read but I couldn't get rid of the flash so I put my finger over it and it flashed thou my finger hease the red/pink color.

Ingredients: Salt, black pepper, granuated onion,gran, garlic, paprika, chipotle powder, and then Microcrystalline cellulose something about anti caking.I haven't tried it on popcorn yet but I might just try it tonight I think I'm having a hackering for some popcorn tonight.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 9, 2010)

Ha Ha Piney yea hopefully she doesn't see that post. Kind of worded it wrong but you get the idea. For those of you who have this rub what type of meat do you usually put it on? Some guy was raving about it on a youtube video for pulled pork so I had to pick some up and try it. Like I said before I am a sweet guy so I like my own rub better for ribs but put this stuff on chicken, steaks or popcorn and its a different story. Just a bit of a kick which I like. I need to do a pork butt soon so I can do one with my rub and one with Bad Byrons rub and see which I like better.


----------



## bertjo44 (Jan 10, 2010)

My brother gave me a bottle a few years ago. I wasn't too crazy about it. I do still have the bottle though, I use it to put my own rub in.


----------



## zapper (Jan 10, 2010)

Eh... Middle of the road. I have used it a couple of times but I always tend to "Doctor-Up" anything store bought with a little extra of whatever I have on hand. I figured it was cheap and handy and like I said Middle of the road. That is, it wont offend too many folks by being too much of any one spice or flavor. I still have about half of a jar and wont waste it.


I have only used it on butts, hard to hurt a butt


----------



## spudfin (Jan 10, 2010)

Well we had the chicken legs and beer butt chicken tonight with the rub and everyone liked it just fine.  13 legs and a chicken are all gone.  Seems to be a rub that will not offend anyone at the table.  That is worth something when you have a lot of different tastes.  I will use it on a pork roast tomorrow and let you know.
Spudfin


----------



## pignit (Jan 10, 2010)

Funny that this thread started with a new bottle of Byrons Butt Rub sittin on my counter. I picked some up last month on a trip through Missouri and thought I'd try it. I have a chucky rubbed down right now and I'm gonna smoke it to pull. I'll get back with ya on it.


----------

